

Ask HN: slicehost-like providers outside the US? - abstractbill

We're running into a bunch of issues at Justin.TV that would be much easier to test with IPs outside of the US.  I've tried looking for free web proxies, but those seem to be hard to find, and not very reliable.<p>I'm thinking of getting us a few accounts with slicehost-like providers outside of the US, which we could use to run any kind of proxies we want.  Can anyone recommend some good providers?
======
jbyers
<http://www.gplhost.com> / <http://www.gplhost.co.uk>

Singapore, Australia, Israel, Spain, France, UK

------
joao
<http://gandi.net> \- totally recomended, located in France

~~~
mjs
Seconded.

------
astrec
I've been using RimuHosting (<http://rimuhosting.com/>) for years - they're in
a few data centres around the world and the service is A1.

~~~
kragen
I strongly recommend against RimuHosting for reasons that should be released
in a few weeks.

~~~
danw
Care to elaborate on that now? The only reason I can think of that you
wouldn't is if there was an unpatched flaw in their security

~~~
aaronsw
Kragen was referring to my nasty experience with them, which I haven't
published yet since I wanted to get all my data off before criticizing them.

------
jwilliams
Amazon EC2 is available in Europe now, so that might suit.

An EC2 pay-as-you-go model (opposed to a Slicehost one) might be a more
economical option for testing as well.

~~~
lux
Not that this helps the original poster, but Slicehost is pretty much pay-as-
you-go as well now that they don't charge the first 3 months up front. They
still charge a full month at a time, but if for example you create a slice for
just a couple minutes, they automatically pro-rate it and refund the unused
time.

Coupled with their API that lets you instantiate new slices just like EC2
instances, they're definitely the closest thing to EC2 I've seen going.

~~~
ntoshev
They pro-rate based on days of usage, it's not hourly billing like EC2.

------
ralph
<http://www.bytemark.co.uk/> Sterling's cheap at the moment! "Darling, why
don't we sell up in the UK, move to France, and buy a croissant."

They've been doing virtual machines for years using User Mode Linux.

------
jonny_noog
Australia:

<http://www.netlogistics.com.au/>

<http://www.crucial.com.au/>

------
dhess
I'm also looking for a UK-based virtual host for occasional proxy testing.
Does anyone here have experience with <http://flexiscale.com/> ?

Alternatively, even a simple UK-based, non-root shell account with the ability
to run Squid would probably suffice. I manage a few servers in a San Jose colo
and would gladly provide an equivalent service if anyone wants to swap. Feel
free to contact me (see my user page).

~~~
pierrefar
On a hacker mailing list I subscribe to, there is a long thread going on about
how crappy Flexiscale is. Regular downtime seems to be the issue.

A rep from Flexiscale did come on the thread and state they've found the bugs
and will be updating their virtual server software soon.

I can't comment beyond this, but hope this helps.

Pierre

~~~
dhess
Too bad, they looked great. Thanks for the data point!

------
matthall28
SuperBytes.net is in Canada and they are really good for VPS hosting

------
nreece
Have a look at: <http://vpschoice.com/> They have a list (page bottom).

------
mikeyur
<http://futurehosting.com/>

They're a US company but you can get a VPS in London through them. A basic VPS
can be had for like $10/month if they have a sale on.

------
liangzan
<http://frro.net/> from singapore

------
mstevens
I use <http://clustered.net/> for a VPS. Pretty good, but not quite as
automated as providers like slicehost.

They're in the UK.

------
dbc
I'm also interested in offshore VPS hosting, but I want the servers to be
located in a country without police state laws surrounding Internet traffic
and/or speech, so this excludes the US, UK, EU, Canada, and Australia.
Switzerland, Norway, and Iceland would be acceptable, and I'm willing to
consider other countries.

I've been using RimuHosting, and they've been pretty good, but their servers
are located in jurisdictions that are problematic for true online liberty.

------
galactus
I use myself dedibox.fr (France). I certainly recommend it.

